# Lohnt sich die Corsair Hydro H110 für meinen i5 4670K?



## TizianSchmidt (16. April 2014)

*Lohnt sich die Corsair Hydro H110 für meinen i5 4670K?*

Hi ich wollte fragen ob ihr mir dieses Wasserkühlung emphelen könnt? Oder ob ihr erfahrung mit dieser Wasserkühlung habt.
ich will mit ihr meinen i5 übertakten.
Vielen dank schon mal vorläufig
LG Tizian Schmidt


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (16. April 2014)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Corsair Hydro H110 für meinen i5 4670K?*

Nen HighEnd Luftkühler ist nicht schwächer, meist leiser und günstiger 

Muss es nen Fertigwakü sein?


----------



## freezy94 (17. April 2014)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Corsair Hydro H110 für meinen i5 4670K?*

Nimm lieber einen starken Tower-Kühler.
Der ist billiger, leiser und kühlt meist
deutlich besser. Kompakt-Waküs sind
meiner Meinung nach für normale Cases
überflüssig. Für einen ITX-Rechner
könnte ich es noch nachvollziehen.

PS: Hatte die H100i, welche schon nach
kurzer Zeit seinen Besitzer gewechselt
hat, da diese unerträglich laut war und
im Vergleich zu meinem Brocken 2 fast
nichts gekühlt hat.


----------



## BlackCarlos (17. April 2014)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Corsair Hydro H110 für meinen i5 4670K?*

Ausser das der Preis happig ist sehe Ich keinen Nachteil der H110(man braucht aber das passende Gehäuse da sehr wuchtig) wegen Lärmbelästigung!!!
Meine H 110 ist nicht wahrzunehmen!!!
Gruß


----------



## TizianSchmidt (17. April 2014)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Corsair Hydro H110 für meinen i5 4670K?*

Danke für eure Antwoten!
Also ich habe meine Entscheidung getroffen ins Case kommt ein Brocken 2
also danke für eure antworten


----------



## Oozy (17. April 2014)

Der Brocken 2 ist schon sehr gut, wobei ein EKL Alpenföhn K2 als Doppelturmkühler besser geeignet wäre.


----------



## TizianSchmidt (17. April 2014)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Corsair Hydro H110 für meinen i5 4670K?*

ja der K2 wär auch gut aber budget lässt das leider nicht zu Edit es lässt es doch zu ;D


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. April 2014)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Corsair Hydro H110 für meinen i5 4670K?*

Der Matterhorn würde dort auch was reißen und müsste wegen dem Lamellenabstand auch mit weniger Luftstrom klarkommen. Ob der K2 Wunder bewirkt bezweifle ich eher


----------



## JohnnyXVI (17. April 2014)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Corsair Hydro H110 für meinen i5 4670K?*

Welche Luftkühler kommen der H110 nahe oder sind sogar besser? Also vorallem in Temperaturen. Lautstärke wahrscheinlich sowieso besser.
Wollte eigentlich auch ne H110 einplanen auf nen 4770k(voraussichtlich)


----------



## SpotlightXFX (17. April 2014)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Corsair Hydro H110 für meinen i5 4670K?*

K2 / Silver Arrow / Noctua NH-DH15 

Komaktwakü's sind i.O , man muss ne gute Pumpe erwischen wo bei 100% nicht rattert , knattert usw


----------



## XyZaaH (17. April 2014)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Corsair Hydro H110 für meinen i5 4670K?*



TizianSchmidt schrieb:


> ja der K2 wär auch gut aber budget lässt das leider nicht zu Edit es lässt es doch zu ;D


 
Das Budget lässt eine H110 zu, aber keinen K2 der bisschen mehr als dir Hälfte kostet?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. April 2014)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Corsair Hydro H110 für meinen i5 4670K?*



JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> Welche Luftkühler kommen der H110 nahe oder sind sogar besser?


 
Täte mich auch mal interessieren. Ein Kühler, der mit ~der Hälfte an Frischluft eine bessere Leistung erzielt, muss ein verdammt tolles Stück Technik sein.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (17. April 2014)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Corsair Hydro H110 für meinen i5 4670K?*



JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> Welche Luftkühler kommen der H110 nahe oder sind sogar besser?



Da gibs nen schönes Video zu 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6xrsuPwDbo


----------



## freezy94 (17. April 2014)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Corsair Hydro H110 für meinen i5 4670K?*

Würde zum Brocken 2 greifen. Kostengünstig und leistungsstark - oder den K2.


----------



## Lios Nudin (18. April 2014)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Corsair Hydro H110 für meinen i5 4670K?*



Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Da gibs nen schönes Video zu
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6xrsuPwDbo



Der Test ist leider unbrauchbar, da es um die H110 und nicht die H100 geht. Die H100 hat eine um 30% geringere Radiatorfläche und die Lüfter laufen mit maximal 2600rpm und nicht mit 1500rpm (H110).

Dieser Test taugt mehr, da die Kühler in einem Gehäuse verbaut wurden.

Bei 600rpm, 1000rpm und 1500rpm Lüfterdrehzahl Platz 1 bei der Kühlleistung, bei der Laustärke sieht es wie erwartet nicht mehr ganz so gut aus. Trotzdem ist die H110 weit von von dem Schreihals H100 entfernt.
Die Auswirkungen einer Drehzahlreduzierung der Pumpe von 1450 auf 1000 und 600rpm auf die Lautstärke und Kühlleistung wurden auch überprüft.

Imo ist eine AiO-Wakü eigentlich auf einer Grafikkarte zu Hause. Die Kombination aus CPU-Lüftkühler und AiO-GPU-Wakü ermöglicht zwei voneinander getrennte Kühlzonen. Die aktuelle PCGH Ausgabe 06/14 zeigt den Einfluss eines GPU-Luftkühlers mit Axiallüfter, z.B. einem Xtreme III oder EKL Peter, auf die CPU-Kühlung (Temperaturanstieg).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Lüfterdrehzahlen und Temperaturen, besonders der VRMs, können sich sehen lassen.


----------



## Superior1337 (19. April 2014)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Corsair Hydro H110 für meinen i5 4670K?*

kauf dir einen guten luftkühler (z.b EKL k2) die h110 ist gut aber die lüfter die corsair dafür verwendet sind sch...e und laut.  Die h110 lohn sich nur wenn du die cpu stark übertakten willst (ps eine kompackt wakü kann niemals mit einer richtigen wakü mithalten)


----------



## DaBlackSheep (21. April 2014)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Corsair Hydro H110 für meinen i5 4670K?*

Ich kenne die H100/H110 jetzt nicht, ich kühle meinen i5 4670k mit einem Model von Antec, mit 120mm Radiator.
Die CPU läuft auf 4Ghz und läuft von der Temperatur unkritisch und stabil.

Hier ein Link:
Antec Kühler H2O 620 Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Ich weiß nicht, ob es bei Kühlern dieser Art auch sowas wie "Montags-Produktionen" gibt.
Im Internet liest man viel über laute Pumpen usw.
Aber das einzige was bei dem Teil laut war, war der Lüfter.
Den habe ich ausgetauscht und ich bin glücklich.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (21. April 2014)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Corsair Hydro H110 für meinen i5 4670K?*



DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Ich kenne die H100/H110 jetzt nicht, ich kühle meinen i5 4670k mit einem Model von Antec, mit 120mm Radiator.
> Die CPU läuft auf 4Ghz und läuft von der Temperatur unkritisch und stabil.
> 
> Hier ein Link:
> ...


 Hab die gleiche Kiste , meine Blubbert kurz wenn ich den PC umgestellt bzw. paar Tage aushabe. 
2x Phobya G.Silent 120mm in Rot und ich hab ne Temperatur von 60C @ Prime95 @ 800rpm


----------



## DaBlackSheep (21. April 2014)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Corsair Hydro H110 für meinen i5 4670K?*



SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Hab die gleiche Kiste , meine Blubbert kurz wenn ich den PC umgestellt bzw. paar Tage aushabe.
> 2x Phobya G.Silent 120mm in Rot und ich hab ne Temperatur von 60C @ Prime95 @ 800rpm


 
Wie gesagt, meiner ist komplett ruhig, habe zwei BeQuiet! Silten Wings2 am Radi.
Temperatur nach 15 Min. Prime liegen auch so bei max 60 Grad.


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2014)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Corsair Hydro H110 für meinen i5 4670K?*

Was aber den Preis erhöht da du die Silent Wings extra kaufen musst.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (22. April 2014)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Corsair Hydro H110 für meinen i5 4670K?*

Naja, da sind die 10 Euro Ersparnis gegenüber den anderen AIO's dieser Größe halt wieder weg.


----------

